# Owning 2 GSDs



## ecmatts (Jan 10, 2016)

Is it safe to own 2 GSDs? Will they one day hurt each other?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Normally with the right match and both having good temperaments they should be fine.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

In my town, someone has a GSD mix and a GSD pup.

They get alone fine.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Your not talking about siblings are you?? A good rule of thumb is to always have one well trained dog before adding a second. They will learn from each other.


----------



## Lisamarsh (Feb 7, 2016)

it also depends on the gender some time they have same gender aggression, you can google it and find many cases about that.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have 2 males and 1 female GSDs. They get along well but I still supervise them. I did start having an issue with the younger male and the older male. I got the younger one neutered a couple weeks ago and I see a difference already. He has toned his attitude down quite a bit.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a 10 year old female gsd and a 4 year old male. The female is crabby and doesn't like to play. The male doesn't push it. So they get along. They don't love each other (well he loves her. she tolerates him). But they don't fight. And once in awhile, she lets him do this:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Best bet is to make sure there is a big spread in age (Like 3 - 5 years difference), and get a male and a female.


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a 3 yr. old female & a 6 month old male. So far they are doing great!
I am glad that I waited until the female was 3 and well trained though.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have always had two. Usually a few years apart in age, and opposite sex. But I do have fosters a lot, and so I do have same sex pairs on occasion. I have not had a problem.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I like a big spread in age, but I like two boys. I've never had an issue.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Mine get along great but the amount of hair is tripled not doubled I believe.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I prefer the working lines and because of their intensity I didn't want (my brain, mainly) another of that same caliber so now I also have a Rough Collie (male), which is a good combination for me. They do well together.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I've had up to 5 dogs at a time with 3 of them being GSD's.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I currently have 3 GSDs. My preference is a male/female pair only but had to get started with this pup before the old gal retires. My female probably could not live with another female like herself. She doesn't do terrifically well with submissive females, either (she will bully if I don't stay on top of her). I originally paired her with a laid back male and they have done very well, rare disagreements in 6 years together. 

I got a male pup thinking it might be a bloodbath if a strong willed female GSD came of age in our household. Pup is 7 months and she is great friends with him. 

We have a peaceful group but I manage them carefully and always will. I csn trust the old pair to eat loose together in the kitchen but the pup eats in a 48" x pen. Pomeranian is locked in the mud room to eat.

The female only gets her high value toys when she is alone with me. The two boys can share. As it stands now the old male will be gone long before the pup reaches social maturity (terminal cancer), so I won't have ti worry about that. 

The Pomeranian is an immortal zombie and I expect her to outlive us all.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> The Pomeranian is an immortal zombie and I expect her to outlive us all.


Of course, the odd balls do. I loved that one.


----------



## 1800CoolGuy (Feb 14, 2016)

I dont see why it would be an issue at all. It might take some time for them to establish who is the alpha dog in the house but after a day or two they should get along just great. 

I dont see how it would be different having 2 GS dogs or 2 dogs that are different breed.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I have always had two and a few times three. I have had three males together and two males together, no problems, they played well and everything. When you add a female into the mix, it can only be one. I have had a female and two males or one male--never had two females, not sure I would want to do that. I have also had males within a year's age of each other, no issues. Never any the same age, however.

Susan


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

1800CoolGuy said:


> I dont see why it would be an issue at all. It might take some time for them to establish who is the alpha dog in the house but after a day or two they should get along just great.
> 
> I dont see how it would be different having 2 GS dogs or 2 dogs that are different breed.


Not quite. The reality is that there are very big differences between GSDs and most "pet" breeds, and handling a single GSD is enough work for most people/families. Add a second to the mix, and the work won't double, but triple. And god help you if it's two females.


----------



## jboeklen (Feb 14, 2016)

These are my two shepherds together. I just recently rescued the 1 y/o female on the left a few weeks ago and my 5 y/o male on the right only had an issue if she came near me for about the first 3 days and now they are best of friends.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> The Pomeranian is an immortal zombie and I expect her to outlive us all.


You are right about the immortal zombie. Mine lived to be 19 almost 20. First laugh I've really had since loosing our Duke.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I currently have three GSDs ... an adult male (intact), adult female (spayed) and 9 month old male (intact). I let the adult male and puppy out with the girl, but don't let the two boys out together UNLESS i'm with them and can supervise them. I've never had a problem but the puppy can act like a fool every so often and I don't want my adult male to get pissed off at him.

The most GSDs I've had at one time is 7 ... 5 males and 2 females. Knock on wood they all got along great together ... never had a single spat between any of them. They were always allowed outside, unsupervised, together. The males were neutered and the bitches spayed.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I thought the main issues with same sex aggression was with females. My non-GSD males have normally gotten along well, the females? No way- I prefer the boys for sure. Females are okay, but I would definitely prefer two males if I ever had two GSDs, several years apart. Is it best to get two boys with one more low-key in temperament from the other?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

maxtmill said:


> I thought the main issues with same sex aggression was with females. My non-GSD males have normally gotten along well, the females? No way- I prefer the boys for sure. Females are okay, but I would definitely prefer two males if I ever had two GSDs, several years apart. Is it best to get two boys with one more low-key in temperament from the other?


I agree about the females ... IMHO the word "bitch" is one of the most honest words in the English language. Males will fight for dominance, thankfully I've never had this problem, but bitches can (and have) fought to the death. Except for Faith, my girls have always been spayed young (Faith was around 17 months old when she was spayed). FWIW I didn't have any problems with the two times that I had two girls that I had at the same time.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I've had:
GSD X and GSD 
GSD & GSD 
GSD & Mix
GSD & GSD

I've done Females and Males
And Females and Females

It's been fine.


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

You never know dogs can cause world war 3 over a single dog nut or a crumb of food it's just the way they are I have seen dogs fight cause one dog would not want to play with the other... so just make the right choice


----------



## Matt O (Jul 4, 2015)

My pup is about 10 months old the breeder we got him from has another litter for sale around April. They will basically be his younger brothers and sisters. Would it be ok to get one even though my GSD would be 1year old and the new boy/girl (preferably girl) would be 7weeks. Would it be a good idea ?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Usually same-sex is frowned upon. I have a couple of two year old sisters in with their dam who is ten, and that works fine. They are together all the time. But they are just the right temperaments for this. 

Other than that, Moofy is fine being housed with Karma. Cujo does great with Hepzibah, Oscar and Odessa stay together. And Quinny is doing Great with Babsy. 

I think GSDs do well in pairs, either males together, or male/female. I think it is much more likely to experience issues with multiple females.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

So far so good here!! Molly is 6 going to be 7 this year and Max is turning 2 this April. Molly could be bitchy with max once in a while but nothing serious. Max is still very active and loves to play and keeps my girl molly young! I couldn't imagine them apart since they developed such a strong bond!!


----------



## meli_ssa4 (Aug 19, 2014)

I have one male and one female. They get along great. We got the female first then added the male when she was 2yrs. They play like crazy and make the most crazy noises you think they were trying to kill each other, but they are hardly even biting each other. Chase each other all around the yard. 

That being said, training is done separately, they are feed in their own crates, but share water bowls.

Although we were told by our breeder NOT to get another female because ours would not tolerate her at all. She can play with males fine, but bring a female around her and she will get aggressive. 
s
We did get them from the same breeder, but they have different parents and lineages


----------

